# Goat with a busted lip!



## NachoFarm (Jun 29, 2012)

I thought she was chewing cud with the one side because her face was all fat but at closer inspection today she's got some sort of cut or sore on her lip at the corner.  I haven't really held her down and checked it out but I'm thinking it could be from her sister, they still have their horns.  Or since we're renovating the barn maybe she found a loose nail and got caught on it...or maybe she has some sort of tooth infection.  Knowing goats...IT COULD BE ANYTHING!!!!  If it's just a minor cut, how do I treat it?  Can I just use human Polysporin on it?  Man, it's always something around here!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 30, 2012)

Has she had her CDT shot? If not, I would be giving her tetanus antitoxin. Also, have you had a chance to closely look at it? Depending on how deep the cut will depend on the next course of action.


----------



## scalaway (Jul 2, 2012)

I agree with kalsavgno...depends on how deep the cut.  I'd be careful what you put there too because they will most likely ingest it because of it being so close to the mouth... I have a herbal salve I usually use on cuts/abrasions etc.. it's from Molly's Herbals..really good stuff and it's natural, so I don't worry so much about them licking it .


----------

